# The Caffenol Thread



## limr (Jan 16, 2014)

By popular demand! And by 'popular' I mean one person dared me and another person said, "yeah!" 

For those who haven't heard of it, Caffenol is a homemade film developer that is made with instant coffee, washing soda, and Vitamin C. Sometimes potassium bromide (iodized salt can be a substitute) is added.

It is a developer for black and white films. Color film can be cross-processed in Caffenol, though they would end up essentially as black and white images.

Advantages: 

ingredients are cheap and readily available;
can be disposed of by pouring down the drain, even with a private septic tank;
MUCH less toxic than traditional developers;
can develop a wide range of films with excellent results (no, there is no brownish tint to the film);
doesn't require a stop bath (just a water rinse between developing and fixer);
there are many online resources - websites, Flickr discussion groups, etc - for reference and advice;
recipes can be tweaked to get results that are more desirable for a particular aesthetic.
good for normal development times or stand developing;
easy to manage temperature;
can also be a paper developer (though it does have a brownish tint.)

Disadvantages:

it is not the most pleasant-smelling substance in the universe;
don't wear white when handling it unless you like little coffee splatter stains on your clothes;
if you accidentally use the wrong amount of one of the ingredients, it might render the developer completely ineffective and you end up with a totally blank film strip;
many recipes can be confusing, and it might take a few rolls/tweaks before you settle on something that works for you;
some films exhaust it faster than others. I can get 3-4 rolls of Kentmere 100, for example, from one batch, but TriX likes a fresh mixture;
does better with some film but others can get a little contrasty too easily.

I am by NO means an expert on Caffenol, but I've been using it exclusively since last summer so I do have some experience with it. Just as importantly, I already have a bunch of sites bookmarked and have access to a community of Caffenol devotees that can help me when I need advice, so I can help find answers that might stump us here.

If anyone else has used or wants to use Caffenol for film developing, then this is our thread! :cheer:


----------



## limr (Jan 16, 2014)

Some examples that were developed in Caffenol:

Kentmere 100:



Tracks by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Plant by limrodrigues, on Flickr

TriX:



Day 353 - Mixer by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 362 - The birch by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Kodak Gold 200 (color):



Xmas Tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Harman Direct Positive paper:



Day 350 - Snowy Caddy pinhole by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pgriz (Jan 16, 2014)

Leonore, if you can make art out of instant coffee and soft-drink cans, you qualify as "artist".   Maybe even "arteest".  I am very impressed.  Do you also start fires with even two wet sticks when you go camping?  Because I'd think you'll be able to.


----------



## limr (Jan 16, 2014)

I haven't managed the two sticks trick yet, but I _did _once light a cigarette on the top of the Empire State Building. With a match, even. On the outer deck.

(And thank you! :blushing: )


----------



## manicmike (Jan 16, 2014)

ooohhh. That might be just what I need to get into shooting film. I haven't played with film since i was in high school.


----------



## Tiller (Jan 16, 2014)

I already bought some Photographers Formulary TF4 and Kodak D-76, but as soon as I run out, ill plan on trying this


----------



## limr (Jan 16, 2014)

manicmike said:


> ooohhh. That might be just what I need to get into shooting film. I haven't played with film since i was in high school.



Yay! Yes, you should play with film!



Tiller said:


> I already bought some Photographers Formulary TF4 and Kodak D-76, but as soon as I run out, ill plan on trying this



I'd really like to eventually do some comparisons between Caffenol and traditional developers, just to get a sense of how much development affects the image and in what way. I can read all I want about it, but it never really sinks in until I do it myself. So one day, I'd like to roll two short rolls of about 10-12 exposures, shoot one roll, then immediately load the second film and shoot the identical shots. Then develop one roll in D-76 and the other in Caffenol. Same camera, same film, same subjects, same light, etc - only the developer is the variable.

It might be interesting if you do a little comparison of your own and try to recreate some shots that you developed in D-76 on a roll that you develop in Caffenol. Different light would be an additional variable, but it would be an interesting post to read!


----------



## danielklaer (Jan 16, 2014)

Had never heard of this before but definitely going to look into it now! Thanks for sharing and showing some of your work


----------



## timor (Jan 16, 2014)

limr said:


> but I _did _once light a cigarette on the top of the Empire State Building. With a match, even. On the outer deck.


 I used to sail, I know, what it is.


----------



## timor (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiller said:


> I already bought some Photographers Formulary TF4 and Kodak D-76, but as soon as I run out, ill plan on trying this


Why wait ?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 17, 2014)

Ive thought about giving it a go but by the time i have managed to buy everything it works out more expensive than Rodinal

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limr (Jan 17, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Ive thought about giving it a go but by the time i have managed to buy everything it works out more expensive than Rodinal
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2



Well, you do a lot of stand development, which stretches that bottle of Rodinal a bit further. 

I haven't figured out yet how many rolls I could get from one batch of Caffenol ingredients. That's math. I'm an English teacher. No like numbers 

But it's already apparent to me that the washing soda and Vitamin C last a long time - so little is used in each batch. I've been developing since the summer and am not quite at the halfway mark in my supply. The coffee supply runs out faster, but it's also cheap. I got a 12 ounce jar for $8 and that should be good for 40-50 rolls.

Either way, developing at home is FAR cheaper than getting it done at a lab!

And it's definitely cheaper than the cost I might incur if the photo chemicals damage the septic system. Or the fine I'd have to pay if the town finds out I'm dumping chemicals down the septic.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 17, 2014)

So, like, what if the temperatures are off? How specifically does that affect the film?


----------



## limr (Jan 17, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> So, like, what if the temperatures are off? How specifically does that affect the film?



By a degree or two either way, I don't think it has much effect. Generally, warmer temperatures speed up development while colder temps slows it down. If the temperature is too far off, you could end up with overdeveloped (blown highlights) or under developed (low contrast) negatives.

Assessing negatives

But for black and white, it's not difficult to regulate the temperature. Color is harder because the temperatures are much higher.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 17, 2014)

limr said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > So, like, what if the temperatures are off? How specifically does that affect the film?
> ...



I do a 1 hour stand developement in the fridge with Rodinal

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limr (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, I remember you posting that picture of Archie when you first did the fridge stand developing. What is the dilution for cold stand developing as opposed to room temp?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 17, 2014)

limr said:


> Yeah, I remember you posting that picture of Archie when you first did the fridge stand developing. What is the dilution for cold stand developing as opposed to room temp?



The same 1+100

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timor (Jan 17, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I do a 1 hour stand developement in the fridge with Rodinal
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2



Luckily you are not using MQ developers for that.  By 17 C Quinol is not active anymore, by 10 C Metol is "dead".


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 17, 2014)

limr, you will probably find this book interesting:
The Darkroom Cookbook: Steve Anchell: 9780240810553: Amazon.com: Books

Lots of developer recipes, and just general tips.  This book is where I first heard of "minimal agitation" (+50% the normal dev time, agitation for 1 minute, then 10 seconds every 3 minutes).


----------



## limr (Jan 31, 2014)

My first push processing with Caffenol.

Lubitel 166B, Ilford Pan F, pushed about 1-2 stops. Development was (iirc) about 18 minutes in the Caffenol C recipe. 






The double exposure I posted was also from that roll.



The second shot was obviously cropped down from 6x6, but other than that, I didn't do any level adjustment on any of these in post (also, as you can see, I didn't do anything to clone out the scratch marks the Lubitel apparently decided to leave on the film for the first time ever .) I can't remember if I did any exposure adjustment while scanning. I might have for the Chinatown shot, actually. Even pushed, that one was a tad underexposed. But not on the others.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 1, 2014)

I like the architectural shots but that second one is great, standing under Saint Joan looking down, and the way half the photo is sunlit and the other half is the subway in shade - unique photo. 

What I'd seen of caffenol seemed mostly brownish, which can be cool if someone wants that look; I hadn't realized it could turn out actually this B&W. These turned out great.

I'm trying to think if I've seen something the opposite more or less of SpotTone, that would cover dark marks; for some reason I'm thinking I have... but straight lines like that would probably be a nightmare to try to touch up. I did get not too long ago something called an Photo Art Etcher that was apparently made to scrape marks off negatives, or maybe to scrape off whatever dark part of an image you didn't want?? I haven't tried it on anything yet (but I'm sure I have something that didn't turn out great that I could experiment on!); haven't figured out what exactly I'd use it for but one of those things I'll find a use for eventually.


----------

